# WMA Maps



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been hunting FB lately and want to branch out. Anyone have any maps of Harold Crane, Ogden Bay or Howard Slough? I've tried searching the internet but haven't had much luck. Not wanting any X spots of anyone's just want to try some new areas. haven't hunted those areas in about 8 years, and my memory isn't the same as it used to be.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Google earth has been very handy in scouting out those areas for me at least.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

ajwildcat said:


> Google earth has been very handy in scouting out those areas for me at least.


I agree and I use it all the time to look for new areas, however an "official" map would be helpful for unit names/numbers.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> ajwildcat said:
> 
> 
> > Google earth has been very handy in scouting out those areas for me at least.
> ...


Agreed. Already been looking at google earth, just want to make sure i'm not hunting area's that are closed or off limits.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone just called the DWR and asked?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe mapping the WMA's was part of the plan the waterfowl action board or group or whatever had submitted to the DWR.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a landsbook available for download on the DWR site that explains many of these areas. They aren't so detailed that they give GPS coordinates for the boundaries, but they do explain how to get to them, when they are open, and what is found there.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

There is a book out there that was created by the DWR. Its been available for some time since the first time I remember seeing it was 3 years ago or so, and it has been out for a while. It had some areas in it that I had no idea even existed that was managed by the DWR. 
I'd say drop by your local DWR and see what they have there at their office. That's the way the book that I saw was acquired, and I believe was just happened upon while getting something else.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

The DWR has some maps on their website. http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... rfowl.html go down to the maps section.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Found one of Howard Slough:









:lol:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Found one of Howard Slough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's incredible!!! I hope you can find some more like that one. That one on Howard Slew Kinda gives you some good tips too. Keep looking....I do indeed hope you can find more.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

There are a bunch of new maps put out by the DWR. They look good:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... rfowl.html


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Maps. Thanks Jeff, exactly what I was looking for. Now I have some new area's to scout this weekend.


----------

